# Deactivated permanently but....



## Ironhawk2 (Feb 24, 2017)

So I have a question for those who have been deactivated before. The day before saint Patrick's day I was pulled over by the cops. I had passengers in the car. I actually pulled up to their apartment complex when I was pulled over. To my shock my licence was suspended. I went to jail. The customers told uber and of course they suspended me pending an investigation. It turned out my license was suspended for a fix it ticket I received 3 months prior. Fortunately for me I had solid proof that I in fact took care of it. But since I got pulled on Friday I could not do anything until Monday. And uber was already doing an investigation which included a background check. Apparently they are fast because Sunday the back ground check already came back with my drivers licence being suspended. I did email them and chkr said they would run another in 72 hours. I took care of everything and they cleared me from any wrong doing. (The courts). And like chkr promised they ran it again and it was all clear. So I thought it was all good with uber. But they sent that email. permanently deactivating my account. It is was an automated one. It said the same thing that so many other drivers received. Word for word. Even had the same name. I pleaded my case but to no avail. so I just dropped it and accepted it. That brings me to today. I thought maybe I should ask them if I would be eligible for uber eats. So I downloaded the uber app again. I logged in and the same message I had from 3 months ago was still on there. It says your uber account needs attention. Please contact customer service. So I push the the button to send them a message.  I asked about uber eats. They send a message saying that I have expired docs. That I need to download and get approved. During the time I got deactivated my inspection was due. in about a week. 


So heres my questions. When uber deactivates someone is there a certain message uber says when you try to log in?

What's the chance of this being a miscommunication between uber employees. 

Or could this be a time issue. My licence was suspended and they send me a deactivation e-mail before chkr sent them my clear background. And once they cleared my background. They Cleared me but left it the way it was because of my expired inspection. My uber profile at the time I was deactivated under the picture said rejected. Now it says expired documents. Are they that disorganized over there. Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Your best bet is to go to a green light center with all current docs and try to get reinstated. You'll never have any luck with the half wits via message, too complicated a set of circumstances.


----------



## Jack M (Jul 13, 2018)

Good luck

Getting your job back


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

Ironhawk2 said:


> What's the chance of this being a miscommunication between uber employees.


99%


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

This happened to me right before I started with Uber.. the suspension was wiped from my driving record like it never even happened but I still had to pay the state of Florida to get my license back and they said there was nothing I could do.. grrr

Anyway, go to a hub when you can’t knock sense into Rohit


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

We hold our Driver-Partners to high standards. There is much about your case you haven't bothered to divuldge. Our decision is final, and it is the right one for us and our Riders.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Any update on this situation? I'm curious. Rohit is obviously in the wrong here.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

Sounds like every prisoner in jail or prison- "I didn't do it."


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> Sounds like every prisoner in jail or prison- "I didn't do it."


Never talk to the police, always lawyer up, always plead not guilty to all charges. Arrests for suspended licenses are rare though. Usually its just impound the car and issue a citation.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Ubering has 2possible end scenarios maybe 3
1. QUIT
2. Get Deactivated 

So if you were deactivated it shows you were not a quitter


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

CC SalesVP said:


> We hold our Driver-Partners to high standards. There is much about your case you haven't bothered to divuldge. Our decision is final, and it is the right one for us and our Riders.


Boy...if this doesn't sound...

Just like Uber....

I will eat your hat....

AND throw poo at you....8>)

And he has nothing better to do...???????

Rakos


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ironhawk2 said:


> So I have a question for those who have been deactivated before. The day before saint Patrick's day I was pulled over by the cops. I had passengers in the car. I actually pulled up to their apartment complex when I was pulled over. To my shock my licence was suspended. I went to jail. The customers told uber and of course they suspended me pending an investigation. It turned out my license was suspended for a fix it ticket I received 3 months prior. Fortunately for me I had solid proof that I in fact took care of it. But since I got pulled on Friday I could not do anything until Monday. And uber was already doing an investigation which included a background check. Apparently they are fast because Sunday the back ground check already came back with my drivers licence being suspended. I did email them and chkr said they would run another in 72 hours. I took care of everything and they cleared me from any wrong doing. (The courts). And like chkr promised they ran it again and it was all clear. So I thought it was all good with uber. But they sent that email. permanently deactivating my account. It is was an automated one. It said the same thing that so many other drivers received. Word for word. Even had the same name. I pleaded my case but to no avail. so I just dropped it and accepted it. That brings me to today. I thought maybe I should ask them if I would be eligible for uber eats. So I downloaded the uber app again. I logged in and the same message I had from 3 months ago was still on there. It says your uber account needs attention. Please contact customer service. So I push the the button to send them a message. I asked about uber eats. They send a message saying that I have expired docs. That I need to download and get approved. During the time I got deactivated my inspection was due. in about a week.
> 
> So heres my questions. When uber deactivates someone is there a certain message uber says when you try to log in?
> 
> ...


They ARE that disorganized.

Go to Greenlight hub and pretend you dont know whats wrong.

Dont explain anything.

Dont give them ANY details.

SEE what happens.

All your doccuments are in order.



Uber315 said:


> Ubering has 2possible end scenarios maybe 3
> 1. QUIT
> 2. Get Deactivated
> 
> So if you were deactivated it shows you were not a quitter


And if you Quit
It shows youre not a Victim.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Never talk to the police, always lawyer up, always plead not guilty to all charges. Arrests for suspended licenses are rare though. Usually its just impound the car and issue a citation.


It many states driving on suspended is a mandatory arrest.


----------

